# My favorite YouTube channel



## Manny (May 24, 2020)

I love Telltale. He makes educational videos about cults. You should check him out.


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

Argh, don't make me choose! It really depends what my mood is but I usually use YT for watching documetaries and as a jukebox.

Shameless plug for my channel that I don't update anymore! X3
www.youtube.com: loszhor


----------



## Arnak (May 27, 2020)

Dead meat with james A Janice who counts the kills of horror movies... I like horror ok!!!


----------



## Trndsttr (Jun 1, 2020)

Мирби has always been a favorite. He makes story time animation like theodd1sout and Jaiden animation... but it’s all in Russian. I do not speak any Russian however his caption author is great and I can still enjoy the video just as much if not more.

I’d say my other favorites are Danny Gonzalez, Drew Gooden, and Kurtis Connor. (I know I’m basic)


----------



## redhusky (Jun 1, 2020)

I how about what's you favorite YT for what purpose/genre!?


----------



## Manny (Jun 1, 2020)

redhusky said:


> I how about what's you favorite YT for what purpose/genre!?


What


----------



## redhusky (Jun 1, 2020)

Manny said:


> What


Bad grammar.
I know, how about what's you favorite YT channel for what purpose/genre!?
Like for music, animation, etc.


----------



## Manny (Jun 1, 2020)

My favorite Japanese teaching channel is Organic  Japanese with Cure Dolly.


----------

